# Greeting my Friends



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

*Greetings my Friends*

Hello everyone my name is Woody I'm 38 yrs. old, I'm married with 5 beautiful girls. I'm a controls electrician by trade. In my spare time I make animatronics for my favorite holiday "Halloween!". I have a real nice shop so I don't make a mess in the house. My wife supports what I do, and my kids LOVE it. I've been Haunting for 5 yrs. now and can't get enough of it. I have about 21 animatronics, and 7 static props, and a big cemetery, all lights and most of my haunt is controlled by a SLC 5/04. My sound is controlled from Digital Sound Repeaters and Mp3 players.I use stand alone controllers like Prop-1,A/B pico,and VSA. I've just started to teach my self mold making and sculpting, so I'll be asking what you think of my stuff a lot ,so don't hold back on what you think. Any Qs 
Thank You
Woody (Death Master) Cornett III


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Woody! I speak for all of us when I say bring on the pix! Would love to see your animatronics stuff....must be a really nice display!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome and yeah animatronics stuff is greatly appreciated. You might be helping people more than you think.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Woody, welcome to the group!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome ! We can't wait to see pics of your stuff!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there woody. HOpe you have a great time here. I cant wait to see your pictures. We love a good anamatronics show around here. I myself dont know the first thing, but you will loooove the technological terror section.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard Woody!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

21 animatronics?!?!?! That's a ton. Pics, pics, pics.

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WE WANT PICS.... AND VIDEO TOO  hehe Welcome Woody!!! Glad ya found us... You should fit in just perfectly


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the family Woody!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Woody "Death Master"
Sounds like you have a really great set up!
Can't wait to see your displays!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Death Master a/k/a/ Woody. So you're a Controls Electrician - no wonder you can work those props fast!!!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, welcome! Now can you get me stuff at whole sale price


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome woody....Don't know much about the stuff but i will give you alot of ohhhhs and ahhhhhhs...


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

welcome to the forum death master.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome-nice of you to join us


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

:xbones:Greetings and Velcome Death Master~Woody. :> Hope ya like your new home, and I too think you will be helping a lot of boils and ghouls here who are looking to someday animate their props :devil:  If ya need anything, SCREAM, someone may hear you! muwhahahahahaha :>


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome woody. make sure to share some pictures and movies of your props


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I have a few pics and vids out already so if you have not seen them make sure you check them out. DM


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Woody! and I must say I'm sooooo super jealous...I just can't (nor do I have the patience to) figure out all the technical junk. Do you do custom work for say...fellow haunters for a scary good deal?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey there DM
Don't forget to post a pic of your workshop in http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5622&highlight=post+pic+workshop
Glad you Joined


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome Death Master, look foward to your postings.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! Bring on the pics of your props!


----------

